# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Avis aux tudiants] Quels sont vos besoins en tutoriels et cours en cette priode de cours  distance ?

## dourouc05

Bonjour  tous, 

En ces priodes d'incertitude, la plupart des cours n'ont pas pu se donner normalement ces derniers mois, notamment en Europe et en Amrique du Nord, puis maintenant en Afrique. Les modes d'enseignement ont d varier de manire express : passer d'un cours en prsentiel aux solutions de cours en ligne ne devrait pas se faire de manire aussi brutale, mais les enseignants n'ont pas eu le choix. Ils ont travaill dur pour viter d'annuler les cours, mais probablement sans atteindre la mme efficacit que d'habitude. 

*Developpez.com*, en tant que *communaut informatique ouverte*, accueille aussi bien des professionnels, des amateurs, des bidouilleurs, mais aussi *des dbutants*. Nous sommes l pour vous aider, quel que soit votre niveau,  consolider,  complter et  enrichir vos comptences (en priode de crise sanitaire ou non !). 
Dans ce cadre, des forums sont accessibles, il s'agit de l'endroit idal pour recevoir de l'aide et au travers desquels vous recevrez les conseils pointus des membres bnvoles. Nos forums sont videmment dcomposs en sous-parties qui couvrent un trs large ventail de domaine. Si nous avons des manques  combler, des domaines pour lesquels il n'existe aucun forum, mme gnrique, n'hsitez pas  nous remonter l'information !Nous hbergeons aussi une grande quantit de cours et tutoriels sur pratiquement tous les domaines de l'informatique. Ces derniers sont souvent rdigs par des experts du domaine, mais tous sont relus consciencieusement par notre quipe de rdaction (plus de mille rdacteurs, sans oublier les personnes qui relisent mais n'ont jamais rdig : c'est tout simplement la plus grande quipe de rdaction en informatique dans la francophonie !). Ce processus garantit un haut niveau de qualit de nos publications.Par ailleurs, Developpez.com est un endroit idal pour suivre l'actualit informatique : des grands sujets de l'informatique de tous les jours aux nouveauts des langages de programmation, nous couvrons une large gamme de sujets. 
Par contre, nous ne proposons pas de formation complte avec certificat  la cl, comme d'autres plateformes. Nous sommes avant tout une communaut d'entraide. 

Des fois, avoir l'opportunit de poser des questions n'est pas suffisant. Avez-vous des besoins particuliers en termes de ressources, comme des tutoriels ou des cours ? Dans quelles matires ? Quels chapitres vous posent le plus de difficults et pour lesquels vous aimeriez voir l'un ou l'autre tutoriel paratre sur le site ? Auriez-vous plutt besoin de sries d'exercices (avec des indices et des corrections compltes) ou de cours magistraux ?

Par ailleurs, Developpez.com est une communaut : si vous voyez des demandes d'tudiants pour lesquelles vous avez des comptences et une envie de rdiger, n'hsitez pas  nous contacter ! Nous pourrons vous aider de la conception  la publication en passant par la rdaction de tutoriels et de cours.

----------


## PhilippeGibault

Les Architectures changent. On va de plus en plus vers des applications qui sont dcoupes en zones. Ides reprises de l'urbanisation des SI.
Spring et Spring Boot ct Java ont acclr la tendance, ainsi que Angular ct JS.

Nanmoins, 1 outil a amlior cette tendance: Docker.

Certes, la question est pos aux tudiants, mais je regrette que Docker ne soit pas dans les choix.

----------


## emilie77

Pour moi c'est les maths et les GUI. Avec plusieurs language!
Il y a bcp de language mais je ne comprend pas comment on peut faire une GUI en Rust, Go, ...

----------


## user056478426

Pour moi : informatique thorique, conception logicielle, structures de donnes et algorithmes

Tout ce qui est utile  solidifier les connaissances d'un dev junior.

----------


## puffola

UI cross-plaform!

----------


## Jean GVE

> Pour moi c'est les maths et les GUI. ....  comment on peut faire une GUI en Rust, Go, ...


Moi, quelque soit l'atelier de dveloppement, je trouve qu'il manque deux choses :
1) un systme d'alerte sur la complexit (sans avoir tout un systme d'analyse qualit)*;
2) une option d'extraction des commentaires (explication aprs).
Aprs les ateliers multi-langages, le risque*: truc  tout faire, mais faire moyen-moyen alors...

Oui mon extracteur de commentaires :
Dans tous les dveloppements de logiciels, la documentation c'est la plaie, la dernire roue du carrosse ! Alors si l'on dcrit son algorithme avant de coder (comme on le fait systmatiquement, ...sur le bout de papier... qui a t perdu)... Bon, ON dcrit donc son algo (sans coder) mais sous forme de commentaires du langage qui va tre utilis... ON obtient ce qui pourrait tre la doc dtaille... Une fois cet algo conu et (auto)valid ON intgre le code en fonction des commentaires (donc de l'algo).
Au dbut (version 1) un programme est n avec une doc qui correspond au code (Miracle, a n'est jamais arriv !).
En suite, si les mainteneurs sont de bonne volont quand ils interviennent sur le code il corrigent et dcrivent le nouvel algo et, encore un miracle, une doc  jour peu sortir grce  l'option extracteur rve par moi (retrait ex-emm..rdeur ingnieur qualit logiciel).

----------


## Pyramidev

> Alors si l'on dcrit son algorithme avant de coder (comme on le fait systmatiquement, ...sur le bout de papier... qui a t perdu)... Bon, ON dcrit donc son algo (sans coder) mais sous forme de commentaires du langage qui va tre utilis... ON obtient ce qui pourrait tre la doc dtaille... Une fois cet algo conu et (auto)valid ON intgre le code en fonction des commentaires (donc de l'algo).


Rcemment, j'avais cod un algo en Python qui faisait intervenir des fentres temporelles glissantes.
De mmoire,  un moment, j'avais un bout de code qui ressemblait  a (j'ai chang les noms de certaines variables) :


```

```

La description de l'algorithme, dont le raisonnement mathmatique qui allait avec, c'tait le code plus quelques commentaires au milieu.
Je pense que c'tait une meilleure ide que de dupliquer l'information en dcrivant tout l'algorithme sous forme de commentaires avant le code :


```

```





> retrait ex-emm..rdeur ingnieur qualit logiciel


Si tu es retrait, alors tu as trs probablement travaill avec des langages beaucoup plus verbeux que ceux que la plupart des gens utilisent aujourd'hui.  l'poque o le code tait trs verbeux, c'tait tentant de rpter la logique du code sous forme de commentaires en langage naturel.
Mais, de nos jours, le code tend plus qu'avant  avoir un rle de spcification excutable qui est la source de vrit. Parmi les commentaires, ceux qui ne font que rpter le code sont plus souvent un frein qu'une aide : soit il faut perdre du temps  les maintenir, soit ils finissent en dphasage avec le code.

----------


## melka one

> Mais, de nos jours, le code tend plus qu'avant  avoir un rle de spcification excutable qui est la source de vrit.


 ::koi::

----------


## sekaijin

Je rejoints ce qui  dj t dit.

Je pense qu'il manque toute une (des) partie(s) dans la lise.

La vision SI cela comprend l'Urbanisme, l'Architecture SI, les concepts qui sont derrire, les outils pour les supporter, Les implications sur les architectures logicielles, Les implications sur les infrastructures, etc.

Sinon je pense qu'il manque aussi tout ce qui tourne autour le la chaine DevOps: Quelles typologie de chaine DevOps pour quel type d'organisation et de mthode, comment les mettre en oeuvre, comment les maitriser et les garder viables.

A+JYT

----------


## hugobob

O sont:

- Dev mobiles
- IA
- Robotique
- Blockchain
- ...

----------


## Jean GVE

> ...Si tu es retrait, alors tu as trs probablement travaill avec des langages beaucoup plus verbeux ....


Je suis repr ? C'est foutu !
 Essentiellement ex-Cobol DB2 Pacbase sur IBM Et avant encore Assembleur sur une machine franaise le Mitra... En fait je pourrais tre un des antiquaires-informaticiens... Cartes et rubans perfores

----------


## sekaijin

> ...
> Si tu es retrait, alors tu as trs probablement travaill avec des langages beaucoup plus verbeux que ceux que la plupart des gens utilisent aujourd'hui.




```
put the value of field name of the objet father into the field name of the object newChild; # newChild.name = father.name
```

Oui on a effectivement invent des langage verbeux.

A+JYT

----------


## budapest

Plus de cours en langage C et exemples d'utilisation des bibliothques SDL1.2 et NCurses.
Un vieux de la vieille.

----------


## dourouc05

> Plus de cours en langage C et exemples d'utilisation des bibliothques SDL1.2 et NCurses.


Qu'aimerais-tu en particulier ? On a dj pas mal de choses sur le C (https://c.developpez.com/cours/), il y eut pas mal de ressources sur la SDL 1.2 (https://jeux.developpez.com/tutoriels/?page=prog-2d, de mmoire, mais il n'y a plus rien : probablement parce que cette version n'est plus maintenue depuis 2013 ?). Pourquoi la 1.2 et pas la version actuelle, d'ailleurs ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Je confirme, les tutoriels SDL 1.2 ont t mis en retrait, car la version actuelle est la version 2.0 et que je pense qu'il n'y a plus vraiment de quoi apprendre la version 1.2.

----------


## vadim

Merci pour ce sondage.


    J'ai eu l'occasion de faire des programmes graphiques (Style "cube qui bouge dans l'espace", algorithme du peintre, projection de courbes selon diverses dimensions)

    Aussi, les cours sur de dessin par ordinateur m'intressent.

    Mais bon, j'attends avec impatience le moment o il sera possible de dessiner des courbes en 3D visibles avec un casque de ralit virtuelle.
    J'admets cependant qu'avec un gros casque sur les yeux, la programmation ne doit pas tre simple.


    Vadim

----------


## corazonbruce

pour moi le developpement des logiciel est tous ce dont j'ai besoin ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## labarre2002

Bonjour 

  A titre suggestif je suggere

 Cours progressif sur la prise en main de Debian buster
  -Administration de Windows 10
  -Indesign

----------


## Baptou88

Bonjour  tous,
pour ma part je serais trs intress d'avoir plus d'informations, de tutos et/ou de conseils pour migr ma base de donnes Access vers une base de donnes Mysql afin de continuer  utiliser Access comme IHM , mais galement de pouvoir commenc  dvelopper une solution WEB
Cordialement Baptiste

----------


## teledobe

pourquoi n'y a t'il rien sur le language Forth ?

----------


## quercy9113

Gnralement nous avons des macros en basic mais aucune en Python, alors que ce langage est compatible.
Ne pourait-on pas avoir quelques tutoriels qui nous permettraient de nous lancer dans cette utilisation ?

----------

